# How accurate is this "biography" of Beethoven?



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

I just watched this 24 minute video about Beethoven and wasn't sure if these depictions accurately represent things as they had happened. Whether they are based on verified writings or wholly made up by the studio, I want to know.

Such as a scene at 4:31 where he goes on a rant about music and how the world is changing. It goes on the imply Beethoven's 1st Symphony was his first work in a different style which he calls "less structured, more visceral, more instinctive."


----------

